# Hilfe! Battlefield 3 trotz minimalster Grafik 50fps



## erenmw (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute!

Mein System:

AMD Phenom X6 1055t 2,8ghz
4gb ddr3(bzw. gar nicht sicher ob ddr2 oder 3)
ATI Radeon HD 5570 1024mb
Windows 7 64bit

Ich hab die komplette Grafik schon fast ganz auf niedrig und die Auflösung auf 800x600x120 reduziert. Trotzdem unmöglich zu spielen. Es ruckelt es lagt usw.

Bin mir zu 90% sicher, dass es die Grafikkarte nicht packt. Also will ich mir ne neue holen am besten gleich ne gute nvidia, weil ati einfahc ein dreck ist 

Ja Leute wäre euch dankbar, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet.

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2011)

Ja, das liegt bestimmt an der Karte. Die ist echt ziemlich schwach und würde neu keine 50 Euro kosten - so was ist nur für Office oder ältere SPiele geeignet. Weiß Du denn, was für ein Netzteil Du hast? Und was willst Du ausgeben?


Ach ja: das liegt ja nicht an AMD, sondern Du hast einfach nur eine sehr schwache AMD-Karte. Von Nvidia gibt es Karten, die genauso schlecht sind und somit "dreck" sind   Je nach dem, was Du ausgeben willst, bietet halt AMD dann sehr wohl die bessere Leistung fürs Geld. Bis ca 180 ist AMD aktuell sogar unangefochten die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Vordack (28. Oktober 2011)

50 fps nennst Du ruckeln? Oder hast Du dich verschrieben? 

Naja, wie Herb schrieb, Graka...


----------



## Zocker15xD (28. Oktober 2011)

Ati/AMD ist kein Dreck, du hast einfach keine besonders starke Karte, das ist es!
Außerdem ruckeln Spiele erst unter 30 FPS, mit konstanten 50 müsste das glatt durchlaufen
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass diese karte bei so einer niedrigen aulösung ruckelt, es ist zwar keine besonders schnelle karte,
aber dafür sollte sie norm. schon noch reichen

Für 140 Euro:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD6870 1G GDDR5 PCI-E DL-DVI-I+SL-DVI-D / HDMI / DP

oder für 200 eine Nvidia:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti FPB, 1024MB DDR5, PCI-Express

Amd hat in diesem bereich aber deutlich bessere P/L, also würde ich eher zur amd tendieren


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2011)

50 FPS kann mich mir mit der Karfte nicht vorstellen, da muss er sich vertan haben. Ansonsten wäre es auch Quatsch, da 50 FPS in der Tat auf keinen Fall ruckelig sein können


----------



## erenmw (28. Oktober 2011)

Nein nein.. unter ruckeln hab ich was anderes gemeint jungs.. Also es wird mal flüssiger mal langsamer.. und das mit 800x600 und alles auf niedrig..

ich warte noch auf den endgültigen Treiber den AMD veröffentlichen wird die Tage und falls es nicht funktioniert bzw ich nicht meine mind. 100fps habe dann werd ich die graka halt wechseln.

Aber so vom Prozessor her und so würde es gehen ja? Weil ich glaub der Prozessor ist auch nicht gerade der brüller oder?

Ich poste euch das Netzteil etwas später, bin gerade nicht zuhause. Da müsst ich den dann aufschrauben und drinnen ablesen oder gibts ne andere möglichkeit auch?

mfg


----------



## Zocker15xD (28. Oktober 2011)

Der 1055T ist für multimedia etc. nicht schlecht, wo seine 6 Kerne gebraucht werden,
im Gaming spielen allerdings die Anzahl der Kerne (noch) keine sonderlich große rolle, eher der takt etc.,
also ist dein Proz nicht optimal fürs GAMING
Beim Netzteil ist norm. ein aufkleber mit den technischen daten drauf, ein markennetzteil mit 500W sollte es schon sein, no-name dann 600-650W
Und bei der Karte habe ich mich verlesen, sorry, du hast ja die 5570 gemeint, nicht die 5770, da kann es schon sein
dass es ab und zu ruckelt
Eine der oben geposteten karten würde das problem sicher lösen


----------



## chbdiablo (28. Oktober 2011)

erenmw schrieb:


> ich warte noch auf den endgültigen Treiber den AMD veröffentlichen wird die Tage und falls es nicht funktioniert bzw ich nicht meine mind. 100fps habe dann werd ich die graka halt wechseln.





Also beim besten willen, du hast Vorstellungen.
Das die FPS schwanken ist ganz normal, das Bild und die Details sind ja nicht immer gleich.
Hast du jetzt echte Ruckler und sehr häufig <30 oder gar <20 FPS oder schwanken einfach nur die FPS in einem Bereich, der fast keinen Unterschied macht?


----------



## erenmw (28. Oktober 2011)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Also beim besten willen, du hast Vorstellungen.
> Das die FPS schwanken ist ganz normal, das Bild und die Details sind ja nicht immer gleich.
> Hast du jetzt echte Ruckler und sehr häufig <30 oder gar <20 FPS oder schwanken einfach nur die FPS in einem Bereich, der fast keinen Unterschied macht?


 
naja mal im ernst.. mit 800x600 und mit den niedrigsten einstellungen kann mir niemand erzählen, dass es normal ist, dass ich <60fps hab.. da zocken leute mit 1920x.... und haben weit mehr fps wie ich.. je mehr fps desto flüssiger rennt das spiel.. und gerade battlefield 3 ist kein spiel, welches man mit 800x600 auf nem 17" crt monitor zocken sollte oder? 



@Zocker15xD

aber der prozessor würde reichen oder? weil soweit ich das beurteilen konnte, lag es letztens ingame nur an der grafikkarte..


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2011)

Die GRafikkarte ist defintiv der größere Schwachpunkt. Aber red Dir bitte nicht ein, dass es SO viel ausmacht, ob man nun zB 100 statt 60 FPS hat. Oder bist Du Profispieler? Die Unterschiede sind nämlich so gering, dass da andere Dinge eine viel viel größere Rolle spielen. Gute SPieler schaffen ja auch zB trotz einem Ping von 100, was für viele schon "unmöglich spielbar" wäre, eine sehr gute Statistik. Da sind die FPS - solange es nicht ruckelt - echt Nebensache.

Viel mehr würde es zB schon bringen, wenn Du in einer höheren Auflösung mit zB 40 FPS spielen statt in einer kleineren bei 80FPS. Bei ner höheren erkennst Du ja mehr Details, und das ist für normale Gamer viel wichtiger als vlt 2ms Vorteil durch die FPS zu haben...


----------



## erenmw (28. Oktober 2011)

Ja bin Counterstrike 1.6 Profispieler gewesen jahrelang.. genau das ist es ja.. jz will ich überall 100fps.. ich bevorzuge leistung statt qualität.. aber ich will dass sich das nun ändert.. hab wirklich ne scheiß krankheit 

ehrlich leute ich zock auf nem 17" crt monitor.. hab sämtliche dienste ausgeschaltet.. nur, dass ich mehr leistung hab 

hab da ein super 24" monitor stehen aber kann ihn nicht verwenden eben wegen der graka.. 

eine frage hätt ich noch.. was is der unterschied zwischen den beiden karten?

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD6870 1G GDDR5 PCI-E DL-DVI-I+SL-DVI-D / HDMI / DP

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - Grafikkarten-Finder - PowerColor HD6870

ahja mein netzteil hat eine leistung von nur 300w.. somit muss ich mir auch n netzteil zulegen..

was meint ihr zu dem?

https://www.distrelec.at/pc-netzteil-atx-2-x-650-w/maxxtro/mx-650-psu/841767/it-&-zubehör

mein Mainboard: Acer RS880M05




danke für eure antworten.. 

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2011)

Bei der Sapphire weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung, dass die recht leise ist. Leistungsmäßig gibt es aber keinen UNterschied. 

Wegen des Netzteils: würd ich nicht nehmen, das ist wohl eher ein "Billig"-Hersteller, wenn der angeblic 650W für nur 50€ bietet. Nimm da lieber für 50-60€ ein Markenmodell, das zwar "nur" 450-500W hat, diese aber gut verteilt hat und zuverlässig bringt. Die Watt sind nämlich auf drei Leistungen verteilt, und jede Leitung hat ein eigenes Watt-Maximum. Bei Markennetzteilen sind diese Werte besser verteilt, so dass es mit nur 500W genausogut ist wie ein NoName mit 650W.

Guck auch mal hier: So steht euer Rechner gut im Saft: Wissenswertes über Netzteile und Kaufberatung


Ich hab zB ein Tagan (früher eine gute Firma, heute gibt es nur noch wenige Modelle) mit "nur" 480W. Das reicht locker für meinen X4 965 + 8GB + 2 Festplatten + DVD-LW + AMD 6870.


----------



## erenmw (30. Oktober 2011)

ok da is was dran.. 

und welches netzteil würdest mir empfehlen?

http://www.amazon.de/LC-Power-LC6600-Netzteil-V2-2/dp/B0017LT3R2/ref=pd_cp_computers_2

http://www.amazon.de/Energon-EPS-65...42?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1319934832&sr=1-42

http://www.amazon.de/DTK-Combat-Supply-Passiv-PC-Netzteil/dp/B0015RXZBI/ref=pd_cp_computers_2



könntest du mich eig noch aufklären über diese bezeichnungen wie, sapphire, powercolor, gigabyte,palit usw? 

wo ist der unterschied? worin unterscheiden sich diese karten?

danke!


----------



## Zocker15xD (30. Oktober 2011)

Also von den netzteilen würde ich keins nehmen, alles nur no-name. Mit dem wärste besser dran:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E8-550W

Diese "Bezeichnungen" sind einfach nur die verschiedenen Hersteller der Karte, natürlich haben alle den gleichen Prozessor (in dem fall HD6870),
aber unterschiedliche Kühlung, Takt, etc.
Ich würde allerdings bei der Sapphire bleiben, weil die ja eine leise kühlung hat
Powercolor ist eher eine der Spar-Marken


----------



## quaaaaaak (30. Oktober 2011)

muss zocker zustimmen, du hast dir exakt 3 von den billig herstellern rausgesucht 
ein Cougar A 450 sollte für dich ausreichend sein


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2011)

Sapphire, Palit usw. sind die Hersteller der GRafikkarten. Der Chip und das Grunddesign geben AMD bzw Nvidia vor, das heißt von der Leistung her sind alle gleich. Der UNterschied zwischen zb Palit oder Gigabyte oder Sapphire usw sind dann halt zB Kühlung/Lüfter, Service, Garantie, mitgeliefertes Zubehör und Software. 

Und beim Netzteil muss man halt so 50-60€ für ein Markenmodell ausgeben, das "nur" 450-500W hat. Aber lieber nicht für 35€ ein 650W-Billigteil kaufen. Netzteile sind sehr wichtig, das wird gerne unterschätzt. Da man die ja auch länger benutzen kann, wenn man ein wirklich gutes holt, gilt hier besonders zutreffend der Spruch "Wer spart zahlt zweimal"...


----------



## erenmw (31. Oktober 2011)

alles klar danke leute 

ich hab mal mein rechner bei ebay reingestellt.. falls ihn mir jemand abkauft hol ich mir gleich einen besseren.. falls nicht, dann hol ich mir eben die ATI Radeon HD 6870 + Markennetzteil.. sollte halt auch vorerst mal reichen 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe! 

man sieht sich auf dem schlachtfeld


----------

